# Rihm initaiate - where to start?



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

However true or reliable the claim may seem but I like Rihm basely solely on the fact that I heard his Tutuguri once and enjoyed it thoroughly in its dissonant, harsh, brass-ical glory. The first contemporary work I enjoyed.

I dislike vocal - especially religious music.

Which direction should I head forth now in his ever-so-deliciously massive discography?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2015)

Well, probably the closest thing to Tutuguri, if that's what you're after, is the opera.

Maybe it's time. Time to listen to an opera, that is.

When I was a kid, I really liked Janacek. _Taras Bulba_ was something I would only listen to if I could be sure of there being no interruption. But Janacek's ouevre of instrumental music is quite small. And, in terms of available recordings, it was even smaller when I was first listening to him. Janacek was an opera composer. Well, I finally broke down and started in on his operas. I really, really, really liked Janacek. There was no way I was going to let a few stinking operas and a couple of other vocal pieces stand in my way. I wanted it all.

And so now I have it all.

Plus, I can now listen to any old opera and any old vocal piece just as readily as I would have listened to an orchestral or chamber piece. Oh, it's fun!

But back to Rihm. Note that his early works are generally more adventurous than his later works. So paying attention to dates might be a good idea if you've got a preference for one or the other of those.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Try *Styx and Lethe*. Actually, I have no idea if you'll like it, but I do. It's orchestral and not vocal.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Early and middle string quartets


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

some guy said:


> Well, probably the closest thing to Tutuguri, if that's what you're after, is the opera.
> 
> Maybe it's time. Time to listen to an opera, that is.
> 
> ...


Ah, someone has been following my posts. Perhaps when I am 20. And after that when I am 30. I am quite sure that my elderly self will laugh at present-me for being an incompetent, nincompoop who failed to see the beauty or allure of opera - a clear fantastic genre. But, oh well, time to savor the mainstream-mania. In another decade, I will be tired of them.

Thanks. I might try this album:









Thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2015)

Three CD set, eh? 

I'd do it. But then I'm just generally reckless. ("Recking" only gets one what one already knows.)


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2015)

Overall, my favorite Rihm album is probably:









But considering we're talking about pretty much the most prolific composer still alive, don't stop there!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2015)

Yep. Mine too. That one gets a lot of play time from me.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lord Lance said:


> However true or reliable the claim may seem but I like Rihm basely solely on the fact that I heard his Tutuguri once and enjoyed it thoroughly in its dissonant, harsh, brass-ical glory. The first contemporary work I enjoyed.
> 
> I dislike vocal - especially religious music.
> 
> Which direction should I head forth now in his ever-so-deliciously massive discography?


Still puzzled why you dislike vocal music. Jakob Linz is incredible.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

This album is how I started on Wolfgang Rihm. I don't know a huge deal of his music but what I have heard is reamarkable










and this is what I am currently listening to:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*Wolfgang Rihm, Et Lux*










R E V I E W

http://classicalmodernmusic.blogspot.com/2015/07/wolfgang-rihm-et-lux.html?m=1


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Morimur said:


> R E V I E W
> 
> http://classicalmodernmusic.blogspot.com/2015/07/wolfgang-rihm-et-lux.html?m=1


I really want that album quite a bit. Love that cover too.


----------

